

A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages - jlangenauer
http://www.cvaieee.org/html/humor/programming_history.html

======
zck
I was amused that the author parodied pg's use of footnotes, but I'm wondering
who else's writing style I'm missing because I don't read their work.

